# Need Help IN nashville tn



## pitmommy2010 (Jul 29, 2010)

i am getting a new puppy, and we are considering a ear crop, and this will be our first time. We have a dog with it done, and love it, but hers were already done when we got her. i was wondering if someone could tell me what lenth hers are cut with and if someone in my area knows of a good decently priced vet to get it done. A kennel out of nashville said they knew of one that would do it for 55$ and i was wondering if someone else knew of this vet. My vet wants 600 to do it. also in my research, i've seen that they need to be anywhere from 8-16 weeks old, so what is the proper age? anyway, like i said i am so new to the world of croping, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

your pup looks like she has a short crop, but the pic is small so I may be wrong.

I believe 8 to 12 weeks is ideal for the ear cropping. And the cost varies greatly from city to city and vet to vet. $55 sounds way too low, especially if it includes anesthesia, meds and follow-up care. When we had ours done in CT, the vet costs were about $200 with follow-up care and meds. 

As far as the style of cropping, you can use the search feature on this board to see past threads as that is how we were able to get advice and pics of previous crops from pups here in GP. There is also an illustration of the 4 different types of crops available. Just make sure you go to a reputable vet and bring photos of the type of crop you want as a reference. We personally went with the show crop with little bell on Spartacus when he was 12 weeks old and we love how it turned out.

And by all means ask away as there are quite a few folks in this board that have far more experience than I do. If you have any other questions I can help you out with, let me know.

Good luck!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yeeeah, 55 is pretty dang cheap. You must keep in mind that often times you get what you pay for. See if the kennel can give you examples of the vets work. A crop is a life time commitment for you and your dog, so it's best to make sure they turn out right, the first time around and not worry so much about money if you're going to the best place. I am personally a walking portfolio for my vet... I currently own 5 dogs cropped by the same vet. I honestly cannot complain about the job she has preformed on any single one of them. Quality is hard to come by and that is certainly what you need to look for. I'm sorry I can't be of any help for referring actual veterinarians in your area.


----------



## ralford08 (Oct 7, 2008)

If oyur location is in Portland then I'm right above you in Franklin and I know a great vet in Russellville,Ky that did my dogs for $150.


----------



## Sallyk01 (Oct 8, 2021)

ralford08 said:


> If oyur location is in Portland then I'm right above you in Franklin and I know a great vet in Russellville,Ky that did my dogs for $150.


Who is this vet! I want mine pit puppy to get ear cropped


----------

